# My doe that Kindled is making another nest?



## rabbitman (Feb 26, 2011)

I went into my spear room wear I had to move her into a few days ago. Her baby is doing fine! But when I went in there she took some of the nesting matieral out of the nesting box and placed it in the corner. There is some fur in it. Why is she doing this? She had her kit 4 days ago.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 26, 2011)

sometimes rabbits can have 2 pregnancies if they are breed on 2 different days... So I would just keep an eye on her to see if she gives birth to anymore... 

Or some gals are just picky and maybe she doesn't like where you put her nest and she wants to make one there..


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 27, 2011)

CrimsonRose said:
			
		

> sometimes rabbits can have 2 pregnancies if they are breed on 2 different days... So I would just keep an eye on her to see if she gives birth to anymore...
> 
> Or some gals are just picky and maybe she doesn't like where you put her nest and she wants to make one there..


She was bred 2 diffrent days. She was bred again the day after I first bred her. I didnt know that was even possible.

But why would she build 2 nest and not have them in the same one?


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know the exact terminology but rabbits have 2 uterus's... they can have babies in both... not often but sometimes they get pregnant in one and then if re-bred a few days later will then get pregnant in the other... 

they are induced ovulators meaning they don't release their eggs until they are bred the first time... so if you re-breed in a 12 hr time frame it will increase the chances of her having a larger litter because she gets pregnant in both... but anything after the 12-24 hours and you risk her having 2 pregnancies... now most rabbits once breed won't allow the buck to re-breed after the first day... so typically it's not a problem... But although rare it can happen... 

As for her building a 2nd nest... it could be any number of reasons... maybe she isn't pregnant again at all... and just wants her nest there not where you put her first one... Or... by instinct they do want to build a nest when pregnant... so even though she has one she may by nature just feel like building a nest because it's instinct if she is pregnant with a 2nd batch... 

I'm not an expert and have never had that happen myself but have heard some stories and thought that might be the case here... but I could be totally wrong as well... You never can tell with rabbits...


----------

